# Awww hail no



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

You all got any suggestions on protecting your stuff from hail damage? I have two vehicles and only a one car garage.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Big thick comforter and some bungee straps?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If it is really large hail, go park one car in a pay garage with a roof.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

g-man said:


> If it is really large hail, go park one car in a pay garage with a roof.


That plan has definitely crossed my mind.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Saw this earlier while looking for information on the Bryan/College Station hail yesterday. Probably won't be much help today though.

https://www.hailprotector.com/


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Parking garage for sure. And board up your windows on the house.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Fingers crossed the trees I want to remove will fall the correct direction and even take out my neighbors ugly tree all at the same time, with zero property damage for me.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

My town had really bad hail a couple of years ago. It broke hardy-plank siding on some houses.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Good luck to you. We get weather like that up here too.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

g-man said:


> My town had really bad hail a couple of years ago. It broke hardy-plank siding on some houses.


The Hardi products stand up well against rot and deterioration, but are actually rather fragile when it comes to impacts. Guess why they aren't selling shingles anymore...


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I ended up parking one vehicle in the garage and another at a local parking deck. Fortunately, the storm pretty much dodged my entire part of town. We got 0.10" of rain.

Other parts of the state didn't fare as well. This was the type of hail I was expecting at our house.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcLTqWfLut4


----------

